# Powerheads: DIY Canister filter pump?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm making a DIY canister filter as shown in this thread and I'd like to mount the pump right on top of the canister instead of in the tank.

My question is, will I have a problem operating a powerhead out of water, and how much flow is necessary? I plan on using it on a 10 gallon tank, and possibly making one for a 20 gallon tank as well if it works. The canister will be filled with floss and sponge most likely.

Thanks!


----------

